# Hi Everyone



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Just to say hello to everyone here. My coffee journey's gone the usual sort of route from Mocha Pots and Cafetiers etc. to a Lucy (Rancilio Silvia and Rocky boxed up together) then to an aeropress for quite a while, then my good lady proudly showed me the shiny new filter machine she'd bought, at least it did grind beans each brew and could just about be set up to produce drinkable coffee. Fortunately that's expired and gone to that coffee machine graveyard in the sky and been replaced for convenience drinks with a Delonghi super-auto that, fed with fresh beans, can turn out a surprisingly decent shot.

Actually they're very fresh beans as I home roast enough for three or four days at a time, my taste buds don't seem to agree with the common view of needing to wait for the beans to off-gass but I compromise a bit and at least let them cool down to room temperature before they get their first tasting!

Rob.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

gwing said:


> .... I compromise a bit and at least let them cool down to room temperature before they get their first tasting!


Impatience... oh I doubt anyone on here can relate to that character trait . Welcome.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Szymon_ciszek (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome from me too


----------

